

IHS iSuppli: Microsoft Surface RT Sales Low, Returns High - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ihs_isuppli_microsoft_surface_rt_sales_low_returns_high187

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"If you put the high return rate together with low sell-through rate, that's
indicative of a problem,"

------
jimmthang
poor M$

